# Can you take baby to court with you?



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hello All,


We have our first court hearing for the parental order at the Family Proceedings Court and we were going to take our little girl with us but then I suddenly thought I'm not sure if you are allowed to?


Does anyone know if the family proceedings court is happy with you taking your baby along or not?


Much appreciated


Diane x


----------



## leo (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi my IP's have taken their baby with them, the courts loved seeing the baby it show's how happy the parents are xx all the best xx


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks Leo !!


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi Diane

You can indeed.  In fact you are expected to take the baby with you to the final hearing (it's a hangover from the adoption rules which require the child to be present at the final hearing, but I don't think they've ever updated it because the courts love it!).  We have lots of experiences of the court treating the final hearing as a real cause for celebration (gifts for the baby, invitations to bring your cameras and other family members etc etc).

Best of luck

Natalie


----------



## Bria (Nov 3, 2005)

Our parental order took so long to process that I went along with my baby as well lol!  At first the sheriff officer was a little confused when she saw the size of the baby, until the rather noisy 2 year old came running in lol!


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks All! As you said they were happy with us having our little girl with us. First court hearing was short, fingers crossed now that the parental order reporter gets the report done before the final hearing!

Thanks again

Dx


----------

